# Poner control remoto a potenciometro analogico



## Redondito (Jul 10, 2014)

Buenas. Como estan.
Soy novato en esto y tengo una consulta que hacerles.
Tengo un pequeño potenciador conectado al tv con dos parlantes de 6w y un bass de 8w. El mismo viene con un controlador cableado (bastante corto) y es un garron tener que estirarse en la cama para subirle o bajarle el volumen. Lo que quisiera saber es si se puede pasarlo a control remoto usando uno de esos controladores de LED's RGB o alguna otra cosa. Les dejo imagenes de la parte del controlador. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 10, 2014)

eso no es un potenciometro tiene pinta de encoder
no se que estas haciendo pero 

¿no seria mas facil usar el control del TV?

digo usar los parlantes a un volumen medio y sacar el volumen de la TV aparte


----------



## papirrin (Jul 11, 2014)

parece que si es un potenciometro, los encoder tiene 3 o 4 pines.






en un costado se ve el 50k

con respecto al tema, no es muy facil hacerlo digital si no se tiene mucho conocimiento del tema.



> Lo que quisiera saber es si se puede pasarlo a control remoto usando uno de esos controladores de LED's RGB



con los controladores de RGB no creo que se pueda pues trabajan por PWM o lo que es lo mismo son digtales no analogicos.


----------



## Redondito (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas..Es un potenciometro como el de la foto de arriba. El problema con usar el control del tv directamente es que el tv que tengo (smart samsung) no me deja regular el volumen de la salida de auriculares (que es donde esta conectada la potencia)..solo sube y baja la salida de los parlantes del tv..estaba viendo mas detenidamente despues los seis cables que llegan a la fichita y supongo que dos seran el power para el boton, dos para la entrada de auriculares que tiene el controlcito y los dos restantes lis encargados del volumen propiamente dicho. Ustedes dicen que si le conecto uno de esos controladores de intensidad de led (se que trabajan con señal solamente) a esos dos no le va a hacer nada? Si es mas complicado de hacer que eso ya me complica la vida porque tengo muy poco conocimiento de electronica 
Gracias de nuevo por las respuestas


----------

